# Help! Need a quick ID!



## Brackish (Nov 30, 2010)

Giving my colonial zoos a FW dip and this little guy popped out...

Baby pistol shrimp?

Bad invert????

HELP!


----------



## marblerye (Jul 25, 2010)

cool looking pistol shrimp! looks like a green-banded pistol shrimp to me (Alpheus parvirostris). 

if it were me i wouldn't keep it as it isn't the prettiest thing out there, and it would probably cause more harm then good. but pistol shrimp aren't my cup of tea either so...


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Eeeee!!!! I love pistols! I wish I had a SW set up right now D:


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Get a watchman goby and watch them hang out =D


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I so want that!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I so want the guy! He's cute <3


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Pistol shrimp..

The docile kind, or the kind that will pop all your inverts and fish?
I dont know


----------



## szuwar (Nov 26, 2009)

I have one living with a goby in a burrow , in my reef , never bothered anyone, goby and pistol shrimp have a symbolic relationship and live together in a burrow , shrimp digs all day long to make a mutual home for both ,keep it .
You will hear him at night , snapping noise ,with his claws


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Mine never got along.. LOL he'd always cock the gun when the watchmen really wanted to come by.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

OMG he is soooo cute!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

It might be a type that lives in rock not burrows in substrate. If it's a rock dwelling species, I don't think they associate with gobies. I had one (or more) in the rock in my 20g nano, and they were annoying as hell, never saw them (they stayed in the rock all the time), and I'm sure killed more thna their fair share of snails.

If you have the option to, I'd give it to someone else who wants it. Unless you want to keep it


----------



## ///PY_M3 (Dec 15, 2010)

That's one ugly shrimp! I don't know how you guys think it's cute lol.


----------

